# des_butterfly's fanfiction (mostly NaruSasu, NaruSasuSaku, and KakaSasu)



## des_butterfly (Oct 8, 2006)

Just a notice that all my Naruto fanfiction can be found at  archive, but here are a few of my biggest hits divided by pairing:
*
Gen Fic*






*Itachi/Sasuke*




*Kakashi/Sasuke*





*NaruHina*



*NaruSaku*




*SasuSaku*




*NaruSasu*







*NejiNaru*

Fetish (NC - 17)



*KakaSaku
*



*InoSaku*




*Ino/Chouji*




*NaruSakuSasu*


----------



## Speedycat (Oct 9, 2006)

Des_butterfly! I see your stuff on LJ all the time. You are the greatest smut writer ever.


----------



## des_butterfly (Oct 10, 2006)

hee!  Thank you  ^_^


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 11, 2006)

I read some and I really liked them. Good_job!!


----------



## des_butterfly (Oct 12, 2006)

New Fanfiction Links  ^^

*Team Seven*

 - In which Team Seven is caught in a blizzard and Sasuke learns to accept some affection.
 - AU fic.  Sakura, Naruto, and Sasuke are ballet dancers in Kakashi's troupe.
 - same universe as "Ballarine", Sakura tells Ino her super secret method of breaking in toe shoes.  Naruto helps by way of demonstration.
 - Team Seven takes a mission, Sakura gets a date, and none of the boys are particularly happy about it.
 - Kakashi is not indestructible and Sasuke can't lose any more precious things.


*SasuNaru*

 - These aren't the bedtime problems Sasuke thought he'd be having after coming back to Konoha.
 - Sasuke likes to hear Naruto come, but Naruto isn't exactly obliging.

*SasuSaku*

 - A target insults Sakura.  It turns out to be a very bad move.


----------



## des_butterfly (Oct 14, 2006)

*Gen fic*





*LeeSaku*



*NaruSasu*






*NejiHina*

*
Team Seven*


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 14, 2006)

Des_Butterfly these are so good I love them!!! Post more if you can.


----------



## des_butterfly (Oct 20, 2006)

*KakaSasu*






*Gaara/Kiba*

 - In which Kiba hates Suna and Akamaru doesn't help.

*SasuHina*

  - Naruto left his legacy. Sasuke and Hinata are haunted. WARNING: CHARACTER DEATH. 

*Gen*

 Kakashi and Itachi in ANBU.
 - Every step away from Konoha brings Sasuke farther away from himself.

*NaruSasu*

 - Naruto pushes too far and too fast, but that's what Sasuke needs from him.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 22, 2006)

I love these, ill read more later. Where do you come up with these ideas? The plots are so good!


----------



## des_butterfly (Oct 30, 2006)

*Gen*





*
NaruSasu*


*
Temari/Sakura*



*Itachi/Naruto*



*Itachi/Neji*


----------



## des_butterfly (Dec 5, 2006)

*Gen*



*NaruHina*



*
NaruSasu*





*NaruIno*


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 5, 2006)

I will read the first new one later-a little busy right now but I'll get back to you on how it goes! Nice pairings.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, read it! So sweet. All of your oneshots all end so satisfactory.


----------



## des_butterfly (Dec 7, 2006)

lol thanks.


----------



## des_butterfly (Dec 30, 2006)

*KakaSasu*



*SasuSaku*




*KakaGai*



*NaruSaku*


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2006)

Gimmie some more NaruIno O.o XD


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 30, 2006)

may i say bravo on the NaruIno and Naruhina


----------



## des_butterfly (Jan 9, 2007)

*Gen*





*ItaSasu*


*NaruSasu*


*KakaSasu*


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 9, 2007)

Omfg you are a great writer. The NaruSasu one was so good, and sad. Love all your one-shots.


----------



## Chieri Blossom (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW ! I loved the SasuNaru and the NaruSasu ones.


----------



## des_butterfly (Feb 19, 2007)

*Gen fic*








*
NaruSakuSasu*



*SasuSaku*



*OroKimi*





*InoKiba*



*InoShikaChou*


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 20, 2007)

Just read a couple, and I really thought the Tenten one was hilarious. Poor Tenten. And the SasuSaku one was cute.


----------



## des_butterfly (Apr 19, 2007)

*InoShikaChou*





*ShikaIno*



*Hidan/Kakuzu*



*Kankurou/Ino*


----------

